# crohns disease - Help



## eleny

hi, my husband has crohns disease and has been very ill for many years, he has had the operation to remove part of his bowel already. but he has been very ill over the past year ending up in hospital several times and i am very worried about him, he has another bad obstruction in his bowel and the hospital wanted to do surgery again but DH has refused ( the operation does not have a good chance of survival) 
Do you have any idea of any complementary therapies which may help?


----------



## Suzie

Hiya

sorry I can't help with complimentary therapies but my dad has bad chrons and I just wanted to send you all a hug as I know how bad it can be  

I hope he finds something that will help 

x


----------



## eleny

thanks suzie, yes really hard seeing him so ill, i feel so helpless at times. x


----------



## needjustone

Hi
Have you tried a product called VSL 3 it helps some people
Www.vsl3.co.uk it's a food supplement bit like yakult but 10000 times better
Try it!


----------

